# Parasites?



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay.....here is my post from my parasite thread first:
Okay so awhile ago I posted that I saw a worm in my pleco's mouth....... I noticed a bump on one of my swordtails today. Its small but there nevertheless. So.......I think its safe to figure we have a parasite.....of the roundworm family by the looks of the worm in the pleco's mouth (looked like a pinworm, white).

Whats the best medicine to use? I am going tomorrow morning to get something.

Oh, 30 gallon tank
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate less than 5

3 swordtails
3 mollies
3 bs tetras
4 khuli loaches
6 rasboras
1 rubberlip
1 clown pleco

Suggestions? Keep in mind I have khulis in the tank........
____


Now........ I have a 10 gallon tank with three cories, numerous fry and my apple snail and ramshorn snails.



Do I pull out the two affected fish, put them in the 10 gallon, remove all creatures from the 10 gallon and put them in the 30 gallon and treat the two affected fish? Meaning, use the 10 gallon as a temporary hospital tank while the inhabitants on the 10 are in the 30 with the other fish?? 

OR do I set up another 10 gallon tank (I have no filter or heater, I'd have to do frequent water changes) and use it for the hospital tank?

I couldn't find the stuff to soak the food in when I went to my lfs today, I didn't go to all of my local stores (my toddler fell asleep in the car.....). The treatments I did find were not safe for loaches and/or snails. I have khulis in the 30 and snails in the 10. 

Grrr......I don't know what to do. Or should I just diligently clean the 30 gallon, often......and hope it goes away on its own?

HELP!


OR.....is it possible that the two issues aren't even related? The worm in the pleco's mouth is not related to the small bump on the side of the swordtail?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Bear in mind I take HORRID pics of fish........




























Can you see that whitish spot? Its just barely raised......


----------

